# Tutorial Contest Winner April 2007: magi



## user79 (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations to Specktra member *magi *for winning our third tutorial contest!!! Magi will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, magi, for your tutorial. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries.

*You can check out magi's winning tutorial here:*
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69621


----------



## Jacq-i (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations! I loved the tutorial.


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations!  That is a great tutorial!


----------



## n_c (May 1, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Juneplum (May 1, 2007)

awesome! :congrats: magi


----------



## Makeuplovingal (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







    That is an awesome tut!!

--Lori


----------



## Dawn (May 1, 2007)

Congrats Magi!!


----------



## yummy411 (May 1, 2007)

congrats!! i loved the tut as well!!


----------



## pink_candy (May 4, 2007)

Cooongraaaaaats Maaagi :d


----------



## magi (May 4, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## nivea (May 12, 2007)

I really love your tut !!!!


----------

